# Cwc G10



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

There's a seller currently offering G10s with a BIN price of Â£34. Anybody bought one from this particular seller and if so what sort of quality are we talking about? There's other sellers elsewhere selling these "serviced & guaranteed for 12 months" for about Â£50. Anybody got any suggestions as to the best/most relaible source for one?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

PM sent.

Dave


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave - think we'll try one from there!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

You're welcome.

They're great watches, I have several 

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've got this sudden urge to own one of these timepieces. I'm considering selling my Seiko BM and putting the proceeds towards buying one. They look great, don't they?

Andrew.


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I've got this sudden urge to own one of these timepieces. I'm considering selling my Seiko BM and putting the proceeds towards buying one. They look great, don't they?
> 
> Andrew.


Naaahhhh, keep em all, you know you want to.


----------

